# Edible Puffballs?



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

I found these in my yard, Are they edible?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Jay
Looks like they could be the purple spored ones to mel
Heres a little info on puffballs in general.
Others will chime in I'm sure.

http://www.mushroom-collecting.com/mushroompuffball.html


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link, lots of good info. Thanks!


----------

